# Will a swarm sometimes return to their original hive?



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

happened twice to me last year....short answer is YES


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

One reason that a swarm might go back to the original hive is if they discover that the queen is not with them.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I saw a youtube video were a guy removes the queen from a swarm and they go home.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

They will return if they loose the queen. either she stays in the hive, or is killed. but rest assured they will be on their way again once the new queen hatches out.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

David H said:


> Had my second swarm of the season yesterday, 5 Apr 14, Bees went up again in a pine too high for me and my gear to safely get. Tied a rope to the tree to prevent from falling when I cut with a chainsaw. Cut 3/4 through and eased the tree down. Bees stayed on the limb and some went to the ground. Bees were about 20 feet from hive they swarmed from. 20 minutes later there was a lot of bees and activity at this hive again and the bees were gone from the tree. Is it possible for a swarm to relocate back to their original hive?:scratch:


Did you actually cut down a tree to retrieve bees?


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

Tenbears said:


> They will return if they loose the queen. either she stays in the hive, or is killed. but rest assured they will be on their way again once the new queen hatches out.


This has been my observation also....when they go back in, look out because within a day or so they will get it right and leave!


----------



## David H (Mar 23, 2014)

Small pine, 25 ft tall 6 -7 " on the stump. I have plenty on my property. Needed thinning out anyway and i wanted that swarm.


----------

